# The final leg!!!



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

Ok after two weeks up to nine pages, wow, so lets see if we can make this journal last until the show or a little closer  

Shorty this is your meal plan for tomorrow

Friday:
Meal one: 6 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1 grapefruit, 200mg ALA
Meal two: 1.5 scoops of protein (dropped the fat)
Meal three:  we know what this is  plus 1000mg ALA(i don't do the r-ALA)
Meal four: 1 scoop of protein even though your not hungry
Meal five: steak and broccoli

CHEAT MEAL TODAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

Here is your schedule for the next 2 weeks:

Sunday: 20 min HIIT, 20 min Cardio, Back & Abs
Monday: 40 min AM Cardio
Tuesday: Arms & Abs
Wednesday: Legs
Thursday: REST
Friday: Shoulders & Abs, 40 min AM Cardio (do together then have cheat meal within 1.5 of workout)
Saturday: 30 min Cardio in AM before wedding

Sunday: 20 min AM Cardio, Chest & Back
Monday: 20 min AM Cardio
Tuesday: 20 min AM Cardio, Arms & Abs
Wednesday: 20 min AM Cardio, Legs
Thursday: 20 min AM Cardio
Friday: 20 min AM Cardio, Shoulders & Abs
Saturday: REST


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

Shoulders & Abs (friday)
Superset 1: DB Press: 10, 8, 12, 6
Superset 1: Seated DB Laterals: 10, 8, 12, 6

Superset 2: Front DB Laterals: 3 sets of 8
Superset 2: Bent Over Cable Laterals: 3 sets of 8

Superset 3: Upright BB Rows: 3 sets of 8
Superset 3: Lying Side Laterals: 3 sets of 8

Triset: Rope Crunches: 3 sets of 30
Triset: Plank Holds: 3 sets of 45 sec
Triset: Decline Crunches: 3 sets of 15


Chest & Back (sunday)
Superset 1: Smith Machine Flat Bench Press: 12, 10, 8
Superset 1: Wide Grip Pulldowns: 12, 10, 8

Superset 2: Incline DB Press: 12, 10, 8
Superset 2: Close Grip Pulldowns: 12, 10, 8

Superset 3: Swiss Ball Pullovers: 3 sets of 10
Superset 3: Bent Over BB Rows: 3 sets of 8


----------



## ZECH (Aug 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Meal three:  plus 1000mg ALA(i don't do the r-ALA)


You should!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 15, 2003)

R-ALA is the better form to take. R-lipoic acid is the biologically active form of alpha lipoic acid. It has been called the mitochondrial antioxidant because it is a key component of mitochondrial dehydrogenase complexes. R-lipoic acid is directly involved in cell metabolism and redox states. R-lipoic acid crosses the blood brain barrier, and helps regulate neuronal calcium homeostasis, scavenges a variety of reactive oxygen species (ROS) while recycling vitamins C, E and glutathione. R-lipoic acid has been shown to regulate pro-inflammatory cytokines, and alter the expression of "toxic genes". R-lipoic acid has been used to treat diabetes and has been recommended as a "neuroprotective agent". 
There are at least four good reasons to take R-ala. First, as we age, our bodies lose the ability to synthesize enough Lipoic acid, right at the time when we most need it. Secondly, you cannot get sufficient quantities from your foods. Third, the body produces small amounts of R-Lipoic acid for metabolism that may not be of sufficient quantity to neutralize rising free radical concentrations. Fourth, a minimum amount is necessary for normal metabolic processes. Taking larger amounts, can have pronounced therapeutic effects. 
Remember, alpha lipoic acid is contains 50% of the natural R-form and 50% of the unnatural S-form. Most of the therapeutic value lies in the R-form.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 15, 2003)

Oh I know dg but unfortunately no one told me all this until um, last night, so I just ran out of the old bottle and ordered a new bottle of the regular ala, so I will be ordering the r-ala next, i know this bites.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 15, 2003)

I probably will order some with the new paycheck but as of right now I am kinda tapped out.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi girlie!!! Good luck with your new meal plan..

AND Hope you have a YUMMY Cheat meal tonight!!!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 15, 2003)

Let the count down begin for cheat fest  2003 LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 15, 2003)

dude we have 4 hours!@!!!!!!!  After a throw up shoulder workout!!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 15, 2003)

hey when do i get diet for after cheat??  am I doing the same diet???


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 15, 2003)

Go shorty!!! Kick ass!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 15, 2003)

OMG  I AM EATING RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!     I am having a bacon cheeseburger, fries with ketchup and ice cream I AM SO HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 15, 2003)

Thanks JB!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 15, 2003)

OMG  You all are going to laugh but I just powered down my burger, fries and a 2scoop waffle cone and I am not even full.  I am satisfied but not full, living on just the eggs and grapefruit and protein shake with no fat and 2 bites of cuces and training and cardio, since 5am this morning I must have been WAY hungry!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 15, 2003)

Shoulders & Abs (friday)  8/15/03

Superset 1: DB Press: 10, 8, 12, 627.5lbs, 25lbs, 25lbs, 22.5lbs
Superset 1: Seated DB Laterals: 10, 8, 12, 610lba, 7.5lbs, 5lbs, lbs

Superset 2: Front DB Laterals: 3 sets of 812.5, 12.5, 15
Superset 2: Bent Over Cable Laterals: 3 sets of 8had to do dumbells couldn't do the cables 10lbsx3 sets

Superset 3: Upright BB Rows: 3 sets of 850lbs, 40, 40
Superset 3: Lying Side Laterals: 3 sets of 85lbs x 3

Triset: Rope Crunches: 3 sets of 30had to do the machine crunches back is still a little messed up, 50lbs, 50lbs, 40lbs
Triset: Plank Holds: 3 sets of 45 sec
Triset: Decline Crunches: 3 sets of 15    OMG  THESE FLIPPIN HURT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 16, 2003)

8/16/03

Ok did my cardio for today 30 minutes on the elliptical with a 10 min walk on treadmill with darren for a warmup.  

Diet for today and I am holding a little bit of water from cheat yesterday but feel great otherwise and am raring to go, so j'bo bring it on  

10am-6 whites, 1 whole, 1/3c oatmeal
1pm-1.5 scoop protein, 1tbsp flax
4pm-5oz turkey, cuces
7pm-6oz mahi mahi

DANCING  
2am-1.5 scoop protein,


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 17, 2003)

8/17/03

Chest & Back (sunday)
Superset 1: Smith Machine Flat Bench Press: 12, 10, 830lbs, 25lbs, 30lbs
Superset 1: Wide Grip Pulldowns: 12, 10, 870lbs, 60lbs, 60lbs

Superset 2: Incline DB Press: 12, 10, 825lbs, 27.5lbs, 27.5lbs
Superset 2: Close Grip Pulldowns: 12, 10, 860lbs, 70lbs, 70lbs

Superset 3: Swiss Ball Pullovers: 3 sets of 103x35lbs
Superset 3: Bent Over BB Rows: 3 sets of 83x80lbs

Oh yeah and I did my 20 min cardio before any food on the treadmill on an incline of 12-15%


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 17, 2003)

Food for 8/17/03

9:30am-6 whites, 2 whole, 3/4 grapefruit
1pm-5oz chicken, 1/2c rice
(train)
4pm-1.5 scoop protein, 1tbsp flax
7pm-6 oz chicken, 1c lettuce, 1tbsp ceasar dressing
10pm-1.5 scoop protein


----------



## Jenny (Aug 18, 2003)

Yeay Shorty!!  doing great!!  Am glad you enjoyed the cheat, you deserved it


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

Food for 8/18/03

6:30am-6 whites, 1 whole, 1/3c oatmeal
9:30am-1 scoop protein, 1tsp hemp
12:30pm-4oz chicken, cuces
3:30pm-1 scoop protein, 1 tsp flax
6:30pm-4oz steak, cuces
9:30pm-1/2 can tuna, 3 whites, 1tsp saffola mayo

I did my 20 min AM cardio, on the treadmilll at a 12%-14% incline


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 18, 2003)

protein is WAY TOO HIGH 5 oz chicken cooked gives 45 grams protein.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

should I do 5oz uncooked????


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

ok now I am officially getting nervous, I go up to Vancouver today to get my suits picked out and so I am totally freaked out of my mind at this point about making it down in less then seven weeks now, but there is always the 11th, which would make it less then 8 weeks, but still completely scaring the #%^( out of me.


----------



## sawheet (Aug 18, 2003)

Stay cool SS,  stay cool relax.   Your doing awesome


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

just had to get that out there cause i haven't even thought about it all weekend, things just kinda disappear when someone is around


----------



## sawheet (Aug 18, 2003)

Thats cool that is what we are here for, a support group of life so to speak.  So lay it on SS, lay it on


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 18, 2003)

1 oz cooked lean protein - 8.75 grams cooked 
3 oz plenty cooked


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

well and you are just notcing that, i have been running this diet for like 2-3 weeks now.????????????


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 18, 2003)

k shorty your diet is in the making.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

don't even start to make me cry now


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 18, 2003)

cry? why would you cry?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

not sure, just kinda hit me that i am going to get suit done, and freaked me out, hadn't been thinking about anythinmg really this weekend, had no need to get worried, i don't when he is around, feell like i can do anything.    I am ok nw, kinda hungry, but I am fine, happy   kinda horney, well really horney, missing my wakeup sex


----------



## Stacey (Aug 18, 2003)

Cheer up honey!!!! When will you see each other again??


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

a week and two days..........but you know how it is when you find that someone, the thing that makes it hard is that we have to do this for at least another year and a half until I finish school or unless he gets a job here, which in our economy right now that is next to impossible, we just have no job growth in this state in the financial field which is what he does.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

And don't worry stacey I am happy I have a bunch of new pictures he brought me of us, so I can just put them all over my apartment.      So I am very happy, would rather do this then be without him


----------



## Stacey (Aug 18, 2003)

Hey! well just make the most of the time you do have together!! Which it sounds like ya'll do!!!
I'm glad your happy though!! Thats great that you have someone to love!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 18, 2003)

Shorty, its time to get moving on the diet.. This diet  has to be follow to a tee and after this week we will take a look at how your responding and maybe drop your protein down more.

Dont worry about the suit...thats the fun part. 

Weight Days:
Meal one: 6 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1 grapefruit, 100mg r-ala
Meal two: 1 scoop protein, 1 tsp hemp oil
Meal three: 4oz chicken breast, 3 cups lettuce, 1 tbsp dressing
Meal four: 1 scoop protein, 1 tbsp pb, celery
Meal five: steak, 2 cups broccoli, cucumbers
Meal six: .5 tin of tuna, 3 egg whites, 1 tsp mayo

Non-Weight Days:
Meal one: 6 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1 grapefruit, 100mg r-ala
Meal two: 1 scoop protein, 1 tsp hemp oil
Meal three: 4oz chicken breast, cucumbers and tomato
Meal four: 1 scoop protein, 1 tsp hemp oil
Meal five: steak and cucumbers
Meal six: .5 tin of tuna, 3 egg whites, 1 tsp mayo

NO CARB UPS!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

ok mam, start this tomorrow, or just start with meal #2???? Cause I had the 1/3c oats today.........


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

oh and will order r-ala today on lunch


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 18, 2003)

Start at meal 2 if you can...the sooner the better.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

yes mam, will do


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

oph by the way have i tol dyou how awesome you are  and i am going to be effin starving, so OMG, but I am going to kick some major ass    Which since I go to bed so freaking early, the 5 meals is ok


----------



## sawheet (Aug 18, 2003)

GO GIRL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 18, 2003)

shorty please note minor changes noted above.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

heh e and sawheet gets to see a tiny tatoo    It is little but I love it


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

J you are making me giggle for no apparent reason, just like looking at your sexy arm, and I have hair on mine now    I shaved them    Ok will print off again, probably going to store on lunch or after work before heading to get suit, remind me to print out suits I liked    YOURS!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

ok dumb question, do you want me to take ala with any of the other meals, cause as of now, i take i ala (not r) with every meal, I will probably have the r-ala over nighted or shipped very quickly to me


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 18, 2003)

no no no not nessesary to take ALA with meals that you dont have carbs in...you can take in meal 1 and 3 but not 2 and 4.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

ok mam, thanks


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi neighbor!
Wow, you are doing great! What competition are you doing and where is it? I saw one coming up in Ashland (or was it Medford?) is that it?

Long distance relationships are tough, but they can work out, I can vouch for that! It's hard though, I know. My hubby and I went through that the first year we were dating, the first 2 years of marriage, and now we are going through it again.  Stay strong!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

oh thanks hun, yeah we have been doing it for about 5.5 months and you know we will be ok.  I am most likely doing the washington ironman and the washington state championships.  But if i am not ready by the 4th I will do the one on the 11th, the Bill Pearl Classic.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

shorty please note that the pb is only for this week...so enjoy...next week we are gonna drop all fats other than your flax/hemp also going to drop your protein a bit...how many weeks out is next week? also please pick up some BCAA's...you will need to take them because your protein will be lower...to ensure you arent losing too much muscle.  i will post next weeks diet today. along with all your other workouts.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 19, 2003)

Ok hun, I already have BCAA's so not a problem there, and next week for the Oct. 4th show is 6 weeks, so tell me if we need to push back to the 11th, either way is fine with me,  but as of the 22nd of August that will be 6 weeks.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 19, 2003)

food for 8/19/03

6:30am- 6 whites, 1 whole, 1 grapefruit
9:30am-1 scoop protein, 1 tsp flax
12:30pm-4oz chicken, 3c lettuce, 1tbsp dressing
3:30pm-1 scoop protein, 1 tbsp peanut butter, celery
6:30pm-4oz steak, 2c broccoli, cuces
9:00pm-1/2can tuna, 3 whites, 1 tsp saffola mayo


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

shorty we are going for 6 weeks...thats lots of time.
then be prepared to do the other one as well.
experience is gold and you will be leaner too.
we will give you one day off and then back for another week til you carb up...not a big deal at all. 

Things to get accomplished this week:
-pics of suits to jenny
-book hair 
-book makeup
-find pics of hair and makeup that you like
-buy pro tan and jan tana bronzer
-pose pose pose
-send jenny pics of all 4 sides of you posing


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2003)

Morning hottie!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 19, 2003)

ok can do mam, i need to call my hair stylist and see who she recommends, and will book that then and then i am getting makeup done friday here in town and buying the makeup, got some good advice where to go from the lady i went and talked to. So that is  good to go, ok can buy that stuff, ASAP.  , YEAH!!!!  here we go!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 19, 2003)

ok morning stacey!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> ok can do mam, i need to call my hair stylist and see who she recommends, and will book that then and then i am getting makeup done friday here in town and buying the makeup, got some good advice where to go from the lady i went and talked to. So that is  good to go, ok can buy that stuff, ASAP.  , YEAH!!!!  here we go!!!!



do not buy foundation...it gets too cakey under the lights...instead use a DARK powder to cover the face and use a light concealer to shade...do not buy these until you leave for the show...you need to see how dark you get first otherwise you will have to get more anyways.

you tanning still?
should be going 2 times a week and contracting your muscles when your in the bed.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2003)

Lordy theres a lot you girls have to do for a show!!! I totally admire you both!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 19, 2003)

yes mam and i am getting makeup done the night before.  Like as late as possible right before going to get hair done or if not while getting hair done.  And I am going tanning in the next 2o minutes


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2003)

coooool!!! Is it close to lunchtime now in Oregon?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 19, 2003)

no actually I am on my way to work    and the tanning place is right on my way and they are all high pressured beds so I can be in and out in 20 min


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 19, 2003)

Wow  there's a lot to remember. You will do great! I didn't realize so much went into making those girls look soo good.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 19, 2003)

haha this low maintenance chick is becoming high maintenance  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

you bet...thats what comps do to you


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 19, 2003)

it is ok, i am loving pampering myself, I never used to do it, was too cheap, but I am loving it now


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

yes i am too...have to call it quits for the winter though


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 19, 2003)

oh I know after these two my wallet is going to be hurting, cause i have to remember to get my NPC registration in and get the registration for the shows


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2003)

well Hope you have a great tan!~ I have been going for a month now.. addicted! I love the high pressure beds!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 19, 2003)

oh they are the best and you hardly sweat like in the others


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2003)

I know!! I love them! We need one by my work that I can use at lunch..but All the places over here suck.. 

the place by my house is great though!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 19, 2003)

I've been tanning for a month and have nothing but a fried ass too show for it.   Good thing for 3 coats of protan


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 19, 2003)

you know you are probably lean and tan so kiss my a#@, I am tan and jiggly with big legs ...........so ^%$%# 


PS  DIdn't mean to snap but man this roller coaster of emotions just won't slow down today.  One minute ok, one minute sad, a mess I tell you  

Oh and J mam if you read this what should I do for amrm/ab workout


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2003)

well my legs are not tanning at all.. but my arms are getting a nice color to them finally!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 19, 2003)

Workouts 8/19/03

 20 minutes AM cardio on treadmill on incline 12-14%

Arms & Abs (tuesday)
Superset 1: Standing DB Curls: 12, 10, 8, 8   17.5lbs, 17.5lbs, 15lbs, 15lbs
Superset 1: Lying DB Extensions: 12, 10, 8, 817.5, 17.5, 15, 15

Superset 2: Incline DB Curls: 3 sets of 815lbsx3
Superset 2: Standing BB Extensions: 3 sets of 1030lbs, 30lbs, 40lbs

Triset: Preacher Curls: 3 sets of 8 25lbs, 25lbs, 20lbs
Triset: Dips: 3 sets of 12  no assist
Triset: DB Kickbacks: 3 sets of 10 3x10lbs

Triset: Crunches: 3 sets of 30
Triset: Seated Leg Tucks: 3 sets of 30 reps
Triset: Seated Medicine Ball Twists: 3 sets of 15 per side


  Was still totally irritated afte I got the news about the gal who was suppossed to help me flaking on me again, and just in a bad mood, so this felt goo but probably could have gone a little heavier but I had no spot, didn't want to hurt myself.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

Those are crazy BB Ext weights  great job babe


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 19, 2003)

oh i try for you mam    I may have tiny arms but that can be strong  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

i dont know about this mam thing...sargent is so much better


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

ok gosh darnit i am portioning out the peanut butter and then throwing the jar away because i can not have this is my house or i will snack on it, like last night, i think i had an extra 3tbsp, AHHHH, good thing today is leg day, will most likely burn it all off, but i am so getting it out of my houe except for ehat i need for a week.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

good idea...or go to a restaurant and grab 5 of those mini packs and stickem in your freezer...

NO CHEATING 

BTW Morning beautiful


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

I know and here is the funny thing, it wasn't even before i went to bed, it was after like freaking 2am, or some crazy hour like that.  I hardly remember doing it, it must get out of my house!!!!!!!!!!

Morning hottie


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

ok i feel awful about last night now, but thank god that was all i had in my house, so i am punishing myself by going extra hard on the leg workout tonight, I have a feeling some crazy weights for supersets will be in there for me    might be falling again doing squats  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

good to hear 

punishment is always wonderful 

get the pb out of the house and have 1 tsp of hemp instead if you go over board again.

forgive me for forgetting again...when is your bf testing?

what is your weight now?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

not sure weight will check tomorrow morning before cardio, i haven't been watching my weight as much, it stresses me out, and BF is on the 26th.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

oh and peanut butter is so gone now


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

26th hey...i will write that down...one of my clients is taking her police entrance exam that day...glad to hear that the pb is gone...some people (like me) just cant have it in the house or else i sleep and cheat...wake up with spoons by my bed


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

lol  ok my twin you are so me, that is why i have no good food in this flippin house


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

i had doritos and almost ate the entire bag last night...then i chucked them in the garbage cause i felt  geuss who opened the garbage at 4am to see if they were stil edible?  decided it wasnt a good choice and went back to bed eating celery


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i had doritos and almost ate the entire bag last night...then i chucked them in the garbage cause i felt  geuss who opened the garbage at 4am to see if they were stil edible?  decided it wasnt a good choice and went back to bed eating celery



     do not give in........


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

lol, you crack me up and oh i sent my pics to BFto make an avi for me    oh don't even want to think about weighing myself, i have a felling it hasn't budged.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by djrx06 *_
> do not give in........



Give in? me?  they were under raw chicken breasts and old tuna tins...i wasnt about to eat them  unless i washed them and that really wouldnt have tasted too great.

So how was your cardio? what did you eat for breaky? and did you have your morning pre-cardio coffee? did it hurt your tummy?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

ok time to vent/freakout for a sec, but i took a long freaking look in the mirror and i look the exact same as a week ago, as two weeks ago and i just don't know if things are going to come together, i don't want to weigh myself and i don't want to get bf tested cause i have a huge feeling it may have chenged like maybe 1-2%.  So OMG I am such a mess right now.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 20, 2003)

keep the faith miss SS!


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 20, 2003)

SS, do not lose the faith.........


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

mirrors play tricks on you and you will never be able to tell at this point wether you are making progress or not...especially when your stressing...you know that...so stop looking...thats what i am here for....send me pics and i will tell you...we just changed your diet so your gonna have to be patient...6 weeks is a crap load of time....so here is a  and a lick  from me to you.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

thanks i needed that, don't know why i am still a freaking train wreck of emotions, but hey i guess that is just my personality  LOL    like soomeone else i know.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

who me  your twin  well you got that right...big ball of emotions cause i need a piece of ASS 

BTW SS...this is the last month i am taking Trib...just doesnt do much when i am not dieting plus it gives me sore boobies and i have no one to rub em


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

hwe he i need a boyfriend that will tell me one way or another if things are going well of not and give me a fuqqing opinion.  that is my only gripe with him, he is so damn happy with me as is he won't push me..........damn nice men  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

well thats what i am here for...to tell you if your doing well or not.

damn nice men  actually i used to hate nice men but now i am kinda partial to them myself...but honest as well.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

lol  I know i love them but at the same time don't be sorry worried about making me upset, dammit  LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

http://www.twixpix.com/contests/WS02/pics/twx_WS0217_07.html

Here is the one piece i am getting but mine is a blue velvet but that is the cut of it, and mine will have the jewels up top but no sparkels in the velvet.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

http://www.craigproductions.com/IMpics02/fitfig/index/im02fit_004.html

This is the two piece and mine is a black velvet with the sparkles and may look around, not sure if i want to add jewels to the two piece.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

very nice...when will they be done? 

the one piece will be a nice cut on you.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

i go back in the middle of september, but she think she won't have to alter anything cause everything she had that was a small fit me perfect


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

Ok Food for today 8/20/03

6:30am- 6 whites, 1 whole, 1 grapefruit
9:30am-1tsp hemp, 1 scoop protein
12:30-4oz chicken, 3c lettuce, 1 tbsp dressing
3:30pm-1tsp hemp, 1 scoop protein
6:30pm-4oz steak, 2c broccoli, cuces
9pm-1/2can tuna, 3whites, 1 tsp mayo


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 20, 2003)

Diet looks on tee little one !! I have an idea you see that grapefruit its gonig to be chopped in half in a week or so LOL.  My caloires are dwindling as well   and i'm starting to get alittle snappy at work.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

you snappy, never     I am trying to forget i have legs tonight and it is all supersets which means fast but pain,   Oh I am glad diet looks good now.  I have gotten everything out of the house, like splenda, peanut butter, everything except for food listed and water and diet orange soda for a sweet kick


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

your starting to get snappy  geeze i thought that you were like 5 weeks ago 

man i am gonna get it come Jan.  

yes she is right on target.

shorty...believe me once i see your suit your gonna have to get changes.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

oh and i meant to ask you, i got green tea in again was going to ask should i stack the green tea with the liquid clen, just the 2ml twice a day i am doing.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

drink green tea when ever you want...i personally do it with everymeal.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

oh hey now what do you mean you are going to want to change it??????????????????


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

hold on their smokey...just mean that there will most likely have to be some alterations...unless she is amazing.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

he he ok    just giving you a hard time, it is fun to play with you


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

it would be fun to play with you too  sorry i have hormone issues today...your tummy looks yummy...looks like my syruppy ego's i made this am...all ripped up and toasty brown


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

he he, i think i have what someone would call a soft 4 pack    still waiting for the bottom ones to come


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

everyone waits for the bottom ones  those stubborn things


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

i can feel them just can't see them    does that count


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

shorty what does it say on your arm?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

man i could see it when i took the pic  LOL  but it says i love you and darren


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

and um i hate that pic, my arms look gross, nothing like yours


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

ahhhh shorty i love you too :


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

you are too sweet, we can both be emotional wrecks  of girls


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

yes we are....you know what the problem is right....too many men in this world to screw it all up


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

that and freaking jobs tot ake away from beach time.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

AMEN SISTA


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

damn work and me


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 20, 2003)

I thought we agreed no more working!! 

Hi ss! you are doing so well with your eating and workouts, you're going to smoke everyone at your shows!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

8/20/03  Legs

Oh yeah and my 20 minutes of cardio at 5:15am on the elliptical with the ramp incline going up every 5 five minutes to the max inclince to hit my hams and utt the most

oh yeah and posed from 7:20-7:55pm

Smith Machine Low Squats: 12, 10, 8, 670lbs, 80, 90, 100
High and Narrow Leg Press: 12, 10, 8, 6230lbs, 250, 280, 280 

Superset 1: BB Squats: 3 sets of 1050lbs, 70lbs, 80lbs
Superset 1: Leg Extensions: 3 sets of 1050lbs 55, 55

Superset 2: DB SL Deads: 3 sets of 1037.5lbsx3
Superset 2: Lying Leg Curls: 3 sets of 1045lbs, 40lbs, 30lbs

Seated Calf Raises: 3 sets of 15
55lbsx3

OMG  I put up some major weight today!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

HOLY SMOKES LEG PRESSER 

nice workout sweety 

i had a good one too...weights all went up as well....see twins  (this tongue smilie is my fav today...i need a real tongue lashin  )


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

you are so cute, you seriously make my day


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

And this gal weighed herslef tonight before legs and will again tomorrow but I weighed freaking 136!!!!!  That means no weight loss, NONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

8/21/03  Food

6:30am- 6 whites, 1 whole, 1 grapefruit
9:30am-1 scoop protein, 1 tsp flax
12:30pm-4oz chicken, cuces and tomato
3:30pm-1 scoop protein, 1 tsp hemp
6:30pm-4oz steak, cuces
9pm-1/2can tuna, 3whites, 1 tsp mayo

 20 minutes cardio at 5:20am on elliptical with incline increasing every 5 minutes up to full incline.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

well shorty i hate to say this....but a diet change is in need...just minor ones though...sorry.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

This diet  has to be follow to a tee.
Dont worry about the suit...thats the fun part. 

Meal one: 6 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/2 grapefruit, 100mg r-ala
Meal two: 1 scoop protein, 1 tsp hemp oil
Meal three: 3oz chicken breast, 3 cups lettuce, 1 tsp dressing
Meal four: 1 scoop protein, 1 tsp hemp oil
Meal five: 3 oz steak, 2 cups broccoli, cucumbers


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

am i doing that today??? cause i did the whole grapefruit.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

Oh and another question hun, do you want me to push meal spacing out like every 3-3.5 hours then??


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

no. every 3 hours is good...you wont be able to last 3.5 believe me...start it tomorrow...enjoy your mayo today


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

ok can do    you are a hottie, and let me guess that is for everyday not just non cardio days    OK can do


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

yep. the same the same everyday...other than that you can have broccoli instead of lettuce if you feel like it...dont get too excited about that 

geuss what no cheat for me yet today  (well i ate bacon for breaky but then again i dieted down on bacon for my first comp this year) 

and one more day and its Friday


----------



## sawheet (Aug 21, 2003)

Ahh friday, pizza day!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

shut up sawheet, i am eating what she has listed so bite me    pleaase..........


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

sawheet seriously NOT NOW...no tempting SS or your gonna have to deal with me


----------



## sawheet (Aug 21, 2003)

I will shut up and bite you anytime, anyplace, anywhere!!!!


----------



## sawheet (Aug 21, 2003)

Ok I am gonna eat chicken and sweet potatoe with wing time sauce tomorrow, again,     then I am gonna bite you both!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

ok deal


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

ouch..he bite me..


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

he he  I like my turn now


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

shorty your funny.
dieting kickin your booty again


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

6H


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

THAT AND WORK IS CRAZY BUSY SO THESE HAVE TO BE FAST, SHORT AND TO THE POINT, A QUICKIE    :FUNNY:


----------



## Jodi (Aug 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> This diet  has to be follow to a tee.
> Dont worry about the suit...thats the fun part.
> 
> ...



Hey J'Bo & SS,
I tried adding this up and I only get 900 calories, am I wrong here?


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 21, 2003)

SS.....How you doing today?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

good but freaking crazy busy at work, but i always make room to chat


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 21, 2003)

i did the math too before I saw jodi's post.

i got 910 calories (basically 900).  is that really the plan?


----------



## Smokey (Aug 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i did the math too before I saw jodi's post.
> 
> i got 910 calories (basically 900).  is that really the plan?


No wonder there is no fat loss here. That diet is way off course from where you should be. Very little good fat. And I would up slow burning carbs for workouts!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 21, 2003)

J'Bo, I just sent you another PM


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

NG AND SMOKEY please pm me instead of posting questions like that here...no need to worry SS...if you are questioning my approach please do it under wraps...

YES this is our approach...for now.

Jodi i got it and pm'ed you back. thanks.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 21, 2003)

sorry J'Bo.  i was just really surprised to see the calories that low.  not even criticizing b/c i have plenty to learn.  mostly just asking if that was intentional and wondering how long they were going to be that low.  wasn't trying to stir up any trouble.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

no no dont worry you did not stir anything up. yes these are really low calories and we are trying something for a couple of days to see how everything works out...sometimes you just gotta do it...its all a process of elimination hun...kisses to you.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 21, 2003)

kisses back.  (thanks for not being mad)

ss - keep going girl!  you're doing great.  listen to j'bo - she'll take you the distance.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

i dont know what han is gonna say...but i think that we need to change things up shorty.
it worked for me and is working for jodi...so lets try it k.
will post diet as soon as its done.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

ok


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

I wouldn't say that I have lost fat, cause I know i have but it is not at the pace i should i think.  we shall see as time goes.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

check your pm and then follow it like this for the first couple of days...

fri: no carb
sat: low carb
sun: no carb
mon: low carb
tue: (when bf is scheduled) no carb
wed: high carb
thur: low carb
then next friday start the plan


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey shorty! You are one determined chicky. Stay strong, you are doing great.
I want to see some pictures please!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

ok when i get home otnight i will bumb the pictures of me thread.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

oh and J ok hun will do, lets hope this works


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

we will get you there i promise


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

ok i am stopping everything i promise, except what you listed, no if, ands or butts,


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

oh i likey your butty


----------



## sawheet (Aug 21, 2003)

Butty?? your loosin it babe


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

she lost it when she started dieting and it hasn't come back yet


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

your right about that one...waiting for the brain cells to reJENerate. just wait Shorty...your turn next


----------



## sawheet (Aug 21, 2003)

re-JENN-erate  hahahahaha  good one


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

m still good


----------



## sawheet (Aug 21, 2003)

i dont know, it looks like you are writing on yourself,  whacko


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

ha it was a note to my lover


----------



## sawheet (Aug 21, 2003)

Sure whatever


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

just ask her


----------



## sawheet (Aug 21, 2003)

Ok Jenny what does it say,  SS is hearing voices again!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 21, 2003)

Good Luck SS, hopefully my suggestions will help.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

thanks jodi, i hope so too, i will be starting this tomorrow, how have the results gone for you, do see major changes?????


----------



## Jodi (Aug 21, 2003)

Huge changes.  As a matter of fact I was just about to post in my journal how the first time ever my bicep vein is sticking out on its own and thats cold, no flexing


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

Ok I am totally pumped now


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

sawheet it says that she loves darren and me


----------



## Leslie (Aug 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Huge changes.  As a matter of fact I was just about to post in my journal how the first time ever my bicep vein is sticking out on its own and thats cold, no flexing




Thought I would chime in here since I have been doing the carb cycle as well. My veins in my arms are more noticable now too, whether flexed or cold. I happen to like this look, although my fiance' thinks otherwise  I have done all types of diets, including no carb, DPW8 style, and CKD....have not gotten results better than with the carb cycle


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

thanks les that is good to know, makes me feel a bit better after the debate that has been going on around here today


----------



## Smokey (Aug 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> NG AND SMOKEY please pm me instead of posting questions like that here...no need to worry SS...if you are questioning my approach please do it under wraps...
> 
> YES this is our approach...for now.
> ...



I did not ask a question. I was voicing my opinion on the diet. I can question anything I like. If you are not comfortable with me doing this, I suggest you not give your opinions if you can't take the heat. I think someone needed to point out an obvious flaw.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

smokey i think you need to get your butt out of my journal then or you are going to have one pissed offf girl down your throat, you don't know what the hell is going on unless you have been reading the other three i have gone through.  So   back off.


----------



## sawheet (Aug 21, 2003)

thats right SS stay with what is working and stick to One plan, good job


----------



## Smokey (Aug 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> smokey i think you need to get your butt out of my journal then or you are going to have one pissed offf girl down your throat, you don't know what the hell is going on unless you have been reading the other three i have gone through.  So   back off.


Why are you so defensive? I've read plenty. Are you unsure of what you are doing?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

not trying to be a mean person or anything but I can only take so much of this before my head is going to pop, I have had enough problems as is, and have tried almost everything, and i am inches away from being completely irritated and frustrated and to start crying because obviously you don't how hard I have been working my ass do you??????


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

if you read that yes i am, i know what i want to do and i have people flake out on me, people tell me this and tell me that and have heard opinions up the ass.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

and i have been working close to nine hours bymyself and am hungry and moody so i would really warn to be careful, aas i am trying to be with what i say.  I really am not a mean person but I am fuqqing frustrated up to my ears with all this shiot.


----------



## sawheet (Aug 21, 2003)

SS chill dear, opinions are like assholes, everybody has one!,  just relax stay on the program that jenny is giving you!  trust me on that one , ok.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

today is just a VERY VERY BAD DAY!!!


----------



## sawheet (Aug 21, 2003)

Thats cool I am here for ya if ya need to spray


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

oh i am good now I think I just did at that guy  LOL


----------



## sawheet (Aug 21, 2003)

What a wenie anyways


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

man he can't take a girl yelling very well can he??????


----------



## sawheet (Aug 21, 2003)

No he is  all like, I was just voicing a flaw, waa waa    cant take the heat, umm get out of the kitchen, waa waaa


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

lol  you crack me up


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> smokey i think you need to get your butt out of my journal then or you are going to have one pissed offf girl down your throat, you don't know what the hell is going on unless you have been reading the other three i have gone through.  So   back off.



thanks ss...your right unless he has read all 3 of your journals he has no bloody idea...so you shut the #$%& up...i can take the heat if there is an intelligent comment behind it.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Smokey *_
> Why are you so defensive? I've read plenty. Are you unsure of what you are doing?



one more thing...you obviously have no bloody experience with competing or else you would never post anything like this is someones journal that is 6 weeks away from her first comp. 
ASS WIPE!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

k. i am done venting now too 

this is a prime example of why i think we need a LOCKED journal section.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

hi baby


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

hello lovely....i miss you...: wish i could come give you a big hug and we could have a pillow fight and eat .....chicken breasts


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

he he eat breasts    I am still at work and it is flipping 7:30pm, been at work since 8:15am this morning  :sad:


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

dont be sad honey...i got hemp for you  will send some samples to you this weekend


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

oh you are too sweet, i am sending you presents too    since i have been wanting to forever


----------



## Smokey (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> one more thing...you obviously have no bloody experience with competing or else you would never post anything like this is someones journal that is 6 weeks away from her first comp.
> ASS WIPE!


You obviously speak what you know not out thy ass. Short stuff has been receiving bad info from the very beginning. You have her on a diet fit for a 4 year old. The one person that knows the most had tried to help and got shunned. No wonder she is so confused. If shortstuff keeps taking info from you she will be anorexic also. And unlike you two, I have a life and can not spend every waking moment waiting to answer idiotic statements.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 22, 2003)

Oooh, I've missed lots of stuff  Too much steeming and slammin going on here 

Pam, I want to wish you a wonderful Friday! I'm back to ass kicking mode tomorrow!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 22, 2003)

yeah and morning jenny,   not too much it is, just a bunch fo cunfusion that seems to be never ending.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

dont worry about it...some people just dont get it.

morning IM babes


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 22, 2003)

morning hottie, oops i forgot to eat 1 tbsp of the two tbsp of salsa


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

oh your being silly now


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 22, 2003)

lol  i know, i had a great sleep last night, and feel much better this morning


----------



## sawheet (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Smokey *_
> You obviously speak what you know not out thy ass. Short stuff has been receiving bad info from the very beginning. You have her on a diet fit for a 4 year old. The one person that knows the most had tried to help and got shunned. No wonder she is so confused. If shortstuff keeps taking info from you she will be anorexic also. And unlike you two, I have a life and can not spend every waking moment waiting to answer idiotic statements.



The only thing you may know the most about is having sex with large farm animals, so untill you see that journal STEP OFF


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 22, 2003)

Hey smokey,
Untill you get the balls to step on stage I suggest you keep your mouth shut.  I love how people critize other people and give their 2 sense when they don't know what the fuck they are talking about.  First of al j'bo is one of the most expereinced people here and would put my faith in her more then any body. Second of all I have known Short stuff for well over a year and she trains harder then the majority people on this board.  I have trained with her and I have trained her for past year and she has made leaps in bounds in her phyique.  So untill you have the ball sto show your face or your pics I suggest keep your punk ass mouth shut.  I will to help any body but when comments like you make just make me want to say fuck it and not help any one.  Be an ass and ruin for other people what it comes down to. We are here to help and suport each other to reach their goals what ever they are not to bad mouth some one.  first of all my credentials speak for them selves.  No i'm not just some meat head I have a Bs kinesiology nutrition and have been assisting people for years and will continue to do so.  So it little smucks like you are people that need to take a look in a mirror re examine your self before passing judgment on other people


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> The only thing you may know the most about is having sex with large farm animals, so untill you see that journal STEP OFF



thanks hun


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> Hey smokey,
> Untill you get the balls to step on stage I suggest you keep your mouth shut.  I love how people critize other people and give their 2 sense when they don't know what the fuck they are talking about.  First of al j'bo is one of the most expereinced people here and would put my faith in her more then any body. Second of all I have known Short stuff for well over a year and she trains harder then the majority people on this board.  I have trained with her and I have trained her for past year and she has made leaps in bounds in her phyique.  So untill you have the ball sto show your face or your pics I suggest keep your punk ass mouth shut.  I will to help any body but when comments like you make just make me want to say fuck it and not help any one.  Be an ass and ruin for other people what it comes down to. We are here to help and suport each other to reach their goals what ever they are not to bad mouth some one.  first of all my credentials speak for them selves.  No i'm not just some meat head I have a Bs kinesiology nutrition and have been assisting people for years and will continue to do so.  So it little smucks like you are people that need to take a look in a mirror re examine your self before passing judgment on other people



Amen brother


----------



## sawheet (Aug 22, 2003)

The little hermit crab is not even here


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

hermit crab  so sweety you having fun?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 22, 2003)

no i wanna go home  :sad:  But I am talking to you so it helps    Oh and I get to see my little bro so that is pretty cool too


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

how old is he?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 22, 2003)

he is 19 but ever since he moved we have gotten close so it is good    But I AM GETTING HUNGRY!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

hungry? yah i was starvin today...getting hungry is good...no carb day right?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 22, 2003)

yeah, so i am doing steak and letttuce for last meal  :sad:  but i love steak


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

steak is great.


----------

